
Show HN: The BackPack – Automatic File Organizer - miamirebel
Hey Everyone!
A couple days ago I was showing a colleague a project that I built for a software engineer class back in 2011. The premise was simple - an automatic file organizer that would, based on your schema, organize and categorize any file that you dragged &amp; dropped into it. I called it: The BackPack.<p>It had a simple interface and it was super customizable. At the time, I actually thought it would be a great addon to Dropbox in terms of having a GUI and the organizing features but I didn&#x27;t pursue it beyond that semester. That was mainly due to the fact that I didn&#x27;t know how to implement my ideas into action without the help of more knowledgeable programmers - ie I thought my programming skills sucked.<p>Here is a video of it in action:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;23510168" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;23510168</a><p>(My voice is kinda muffled because I was recording on a laptop where the mic wasn&#x27;t the best)<p>-My Question to you all-<p>- Is this something that you would use?<p>- I was told that this would be a great use-case for machine learning. How would you improve this?<p>Love to hear your feedback
-Anthony
======
greggh
I use Hazel for this. But it could be improved on.

[https://www.noodlesoft.com](https://www.noodlesoft.com)

~~~
miamirebel
Nice! what would you add or would like to see?

